# Visa Renewal Question



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

Nobody at my office can seem to answer this question. 

I just had residency visa renewed. However, since my children came over later, their visa’s don’t expire until almost a year from now. Do I have to renew theirs as well now under my renewed visa? Or can I wait until later next year to do theirs? My new residency visa has all the same “File” and “UID” numbers on it as the old one. The only difference is the issue and expiration dates. 

I would rather not find out when leaving or entering the county that their visas are now cancelled...

Thank you!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

a visa is valid until it expires, usually the workers visa will be a different time to the family because of the logistics that they have to do the paperwork first and then dependants afterwards. you renew your childrens when its run out..... if you change jobs then all visas are cancelled, if you leave the country for good then all visas are cancelled, otherwise the resident visa in a passport only runs out when it runs out!!


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

busybee2 said:


> a visa is valid until it expires, usually the workers visa will be a different time to the family because of the logistics that they have to do the paperwork first and then dependants afterwards. you renew your childrens when its run out..... if you change jobs then all visas are cancelled, if you leave the country for good then all visas are cancelled, otherwise the resident visa in a passport only runs out when it runs out!!


Ah makes sense! Thank you for the well written answer.


----------

